# Is it time to start the Pau Gasol watch back up



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...or will he eventually fit in just fine.

I know D'Antoni would probably like a different power forward, and that's not even just based off the past couple games...I'm saying that based on what I've seen from D'Antoni's offense for 6 or so years.

Maybe a 3 way with New York where someone else gets Pau and they get Amare? I know they want to get Josh Smith but Pau alone probably won't cut it


----------



## XPeak (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmm... They want to get Josh Smith? 

Josh Smith will always be an enigma, and I like him because of that... you never know when he will turn it around but as of now he would be a bad fit on LA. He is shooting bad this year, given more free reign on the Hawks' offense and would just add to the opponent's "Hack-A" strategy.

In terms of athleticism and possible defense upgrade then maybe yes. 

I saw Pau against the Grizz and I can really count more than 5 times that he had horrible possessions. Not getting easy rebounds... Missing his usual marks from the perimeter... And passing/putting his teammates on a bad spot. 

And I don't know if they will trust Amare to stay healthy, and reach a deal for him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope not. The last thing we need is him to be distracted again.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

dont need Amare, Howard is going to do all that Amare stuff anyway

if they move anyone it will be Pau, he has value and is being forced to play out of position so it makes the most sense

of interest is that Howard was just as big a pussy and just as thouroughly outplayed in the last two games but all people talk about is Pau


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Pau is going through the same thing KG is going through. He's becoming strictly a center. Pau doesn't have the mobility to play on the perimeter anymore. Sure he can do it in spurts but he wears down too easy chasing guys around on the perimeter for +35. Especially in a high octane, running offense like DAntoni's. Saw glimpses if this even when Phil was here. Best thing to do is to bring him off the bench as Dwight's primary backup and run the offense through him with Jamison/Hill splitting minutes at the 4.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I will be shocked if they make a major trade again until the summer. Hopefully if these rumors do start to sprout Mitch is out there in public squashing them quickly.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Either he mans up and play hard especially on defense or trade him not necessarily for an all-star type player but for players who'll make D'Antoni's system work. Paying $19 mil for a bench player's never a good investment.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I think Pau is going through the same thing KG is going through. He's becoming strictly a center. Pau doesn't have the mobility to play on the perimeter anymore. Sure he can do it in spurts but he wears down too easy chasing guys around on the perimeter for +35. Especially in a high octane, running offense like DAntoni's. Saw glimpses if this even when Phil was here. Best thing to do is to bring him off the bench as Dwight's primary backup and run the offense through him with Jamison/Hill splitting minutes at the 4.


Pau is not 'going through' anything - he's 7 foot tall, back to the basket, low post playing, CENTER- he has always been a CENTER, his PER is like 5 points higher when he plays CENTER because that's what he is and has always been is a CENTER
CENTER


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cajon said:


> Either he mans up and play hard especially on defense or trade him not necessarily for an all-star type player but for players who'll make D'Antoni's system work. Paying $19 mil for a bench player's never a good investment.


the money he's making it would have to be multiple players, depth and shooting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If they acquire J-Smiff, that would be a huge mistake. The guy just doesn't know how to use his gifts, and will think he's there to spread the floor. The only thing he spreads on the floor with his jumper is rhino feces.

So much was made about how the Lakers size will DESTROY the Heat, but ironically, it's looking like the Lakers would prefer a Battier-type at the four. I mean, Antawn Jamison over Pau Gasol because D'Antoni wants to win the game? That's scary.



Dre said:


> Maybe a 3 way with New York where someone else gets Pau and they get Amare? I know they want to get Josh Smith but Pau alone probably won't cut it


... :nonono:

Come on, Dre. NY's issue with Amare is a similar one with Pau, too much congestion on the block. Do you forget PHX played Amare at the 5? When Shaq arrived, it threw off D'Antoni's mojo. Amare is not the stretch four he likes, and he's worse than Pau. They'd have the same issues, but worse.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

e-monk said:


> the money he's making it would have to be multiple players, depth and shooting


Exactly.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> If they acquire J-Smiff, that would be a huge mistake. The guy just doesn't know how to use his gifts, and will think he's there to spread the floor. The only thing he spreads on the floor with his jumper is rhino feces.
> 
> So much was made about how the Lakers size will DESTROY the Heat, but ironically, it's looking like the Lakers would prefer a Battier-type at the four. I mean, Antawn Jamison over Pau Gasol because D'Antoni wants to win the game? That's scary.
> 
> ...


Jamison actually averaged more PPG than Pau last year (and lead the team tonight). D'antoni likes scorers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Jamison actually averaged more PPG than Pau last year


Nope. Fewer points on more attempts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe he meant per36?

Either way, it's moot. Jamison was on a team where he was more of the featured scorer (Pau played next to another block-hog, as well as a ball-hog), had a higher usage rate, and a lower offensive rating (CLE probably played at a faster pace). On top of that, Pau's assist rate was way higher. Sorry, you can't convince me Jamison is the all-around better offensive option, save for spacing the floor better. Pau seemed to be LAL's 2nd best player in the preseason and early in the season.

And as Wilt pointed out, Pau was way more efficient. 40% to 50% is a pretty big difference. I would hope an NBA coach isn't simply looking at a stat page and saying "This guy averaged more points per 36, so he's the better offensive option." That would be extremely myopic and elementary.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> Maybe he meant per36?
> 
> Either way, it's moot. Jamison was on a team where he was more of the featured scorer (Pau played next to another block-hog, as well as a ball-hog), had a higher usage rate, and a lower offensive rating (CLE probably played at a faster pace). On top of that, Pau's assist rate was way higher. Sorry, you can't convince me Jamison is the all-around better offensive option, save for spacing the floor better. Pau seemed to be LAL's 2nd best player in the preseason and early in the season.
> 
> And as Wilt pointed out, Pau was way more efficient. 40% to 50% is a pretty big difference. I would hope an NBA coach isn't simply looking at a stat page and saying "This guy averaged more points per 36, so he's the better offensive option." That would be extremely myopic and elementary.


Nah I meant more points. I was thinking Pau finished around 16.8. I was wrong.

Everything you said was correct, but I think it's fair to say that Jamison has been more agressive looking for his shot through his career than Pau. Considering they will both get a lot of open and easy 1-on-1 looks in this offense D'antoni at times will play the guy that's more likely to make teams pay.

If Pau is just going to sit around in the high post and only shoot when he has wide open 17 footers why not play the guy with more range?

Now that being said, I think Pau's a smart guy and hope he will figure it out. He was great tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You don't need "more aggressive looking for his shot" when you have Kobe and Dwight on the floor, and the alternative to Mr. Aggressive shoots a much higher percentage and can also space the floor within the 3-point line.

Pau is a much better passer, theoretically a great rebounder, and it's not like Jamison has been a knock-down 3-point-shooter this season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> You don't need "more aggressive looking for his shot" when you have Kobe and Dwight on the floor, and the alternative to Mr. Aggressive shoots a much higher percentage and can also space the floor within the 3-point line.
> 
> Pau is a much better passer, theoretically a great rebounder, and it's not like Jamison has been a knock-down 3-point-shooter this season.


Yes. That's exactly what you need. Or else teams will just crowd Kobe and foul Dwight all night long. The Lakers need the role players to all shoot shots they are very capable of making. Keeps Kobe from going into his hero mode and jacking up awful shots. Higher percentage is irrelevant if my whole point was Pau was only takeing wide open 17 footers. Metta's not shooting a great percentage either but I dare you to find a Laker fan that thinks Pau has been a better offensive player this year.

And again if your point is people shouldn't be agressive when Kobe or Dwight are on the floor does it even matter who plays between Pau and Jamison? why not play Jordan Hill?

Not sure why you mentioned Jamison shooting this season when I was discussing the two's careers. Guess you want to "win."


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

um Metta's efficiency #s are at a career high right now

and it's not that Jamison is better than Pau nor that he's more aggressive, he's just a better fit conceptually in the Marion role (at least offensively) in other words he's a stretch 4 and provides better spacing in the system - not brain surgery and neither damning of pau nor to jamison's credit


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> um Metta's efficiency #s are at a career high right now
> 
> and it's not that Jamison is better than Pau nor that he's more aggressive, he's just a better fit conceptually in the Marion role (at least offensively) in other words he's a stretch 4 and provides better spacing in the system - not brain surgery and neither damning of pau nor to jamison's credit


Um I don't know what you mean by efficiency #'s. What I said about Metta was true.

Jamison is doing more damage one-on-one scoring in the low post and from cuts to the basket than he is from the 3 point line. You were right on about the Marion thing, except you described Channing Frye.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

It all will work out fine. The plan is for a two year window. They won't be giving Josh or anyone else anything past that two year span and we all know Josh will get much more than that. 

Hey, Lamar found the bench and became sixth man of the year. Maybe that's Pau's future. I am just glad we have a coach with the balls to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes. That's exactly what you need. Or else teams will just crowd Kobe and foul Dwight all night long. The Lakers need the role players to all shoot shots they are very capable of making. Keeps Kobe from going into his hero mode and jacking up awful shots. Higher percentage is irrelevant if my whole point was Pau was only takeing wide open 17 footers. Metta's not shooting a great percentage either but I dare you to find a Laker fan that thinks Pau has been a better offensive player this year.
> 
> And again if your point is people shouldn't be agressive when Kobe or Dwight are on the floor does it even matter who plays between Pau and Jamison? why not play Jordan Hill?
> 
> Not sure why you mentioned Jamison shooting this season when I was discussing the two's careers. Guess you want to "win."


Oh my goodness. All of it.



e-monk said:


> um Metta's efficiency #s are at a career high right now
> 
> and it's not that Jamison is better than Pau nor that he's more aggressive, he's just a better fit conceptually in the Marion role (at least offensively) in other words he's a stretch 4 and provides better spacing in the system - not brain surgery and neither damning of pau nor to jamison's credit


Exactly. This is what I'm getting at. D'Antoni didn't choose Jamison because he's the better offensive player, he chose him because he fits the D'Antoni paradigm better.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Um I don't know what you mean by efficiency #'s. What I said about Metta was true.


his seasonal efg% is .550% and his TS% .588% - you said Metta is 'not shooting a great % either' so no what you said was not true - he's currently hitting on .391 of his treys which is actually really good seeing as it's the per shot equivalent of hitting 58% from inside the arc



> Jamison is doing more damage one-on-one scoring in the low post and from cuts to the basket than he is from the 3 point line. You were right on about the Marion thing, except you described Channing Frye.


Jamison is a stretch 4 (Brown was trying to play him at 3 even) and only 18% of his shots are taken inside, 83% of all his shots qualify as jump shots; 50% of all his shots this season are treys


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jace said:


> Exactly. This is what I'm getting at. D'Antoni didn't choose Jamison because he's the better offensive player, he chose him because he fits the D'Antoni paradigm better.


I'd go further and just say that situationally, in that situation fighting from behind, pushing the tempo, etc Jamison made more sense and he brought in energy that Pau clearly didnt have that night... that night


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> his seasonal efg% is .550% and his TS% .588% - you said Metta is 'not shooting a great % either' so no what you said was not true - he's currently hitting on .391 of his treys which is actually really good seeing as it's the per shot equivalent of hitting 58% from inside the arc


I honestly don't know a thing you just said. I don't follow regular stats that much, let alone advanced stats. Usually I just observe. 



> Jamison is a stretch 4 (Brown was trying to play him at 3 even) and only 18% of his shots are taken inside, 83% of all his shots qualify as jump shots; 50% of all his shots this season are treys


Again, I was specifically talking about the last two games where he was playing over Pau. I'm impressed at this wealth of numbers you're providing though. Where are you getting them?

All this is somewhat irrelevant because I think Pau will figure out that the lakers don't need him to be a passing nancy to play. If he's got a man on one on one 17 feet and up he better only be looking to pass if a man is wide open. 



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He'll be fine.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I honestly don't know a thing you just said. I don't follow regular stats that much, let alone advanced stats. Usually I just observe.


In the two losses Peace averaged 40% from behind the arc on 4 of 10 shooting (2 of 5 both nights) and finished 9 of 19 from the field over the two games so Im not sure what you were observing



> Again, I was specifically talking about the last two games where he was playing over Pau. I'm impressed at this wealth of numbers you're providing though. Where are you getting them?


the internet is a treasure trove if you know where to look



> All this is somewhat irrelevant because I think Pau will figure out that the lakers don't need him to be a passing nancy to play. If he's got a man on one on one 17 feet and up he better only be looking to pass if a man is wide open.


not sure about that - it's kind of his job to read and react and passing down to Howard off the 2/4 P&R is a big part of that

and BTW Im not sure why so many are quick to dog Pau when Howard played every bit as poorly in those losses but no one is talking about that


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> In the two losses Peace averaged 40% from behind the arc on 4 of 10 shooting (2 of 5 both nights) and finished 9 of 19 from the field over the two games so Im not sure what you were observing


When I was talking about Metta I was talking about the season as a whole. 



> the internet is a treasure trove if you know where to look


I've figured, but again since I don't even know what efgs and ts are how I would I even began to look? In the end those geek stats have never appealed to me.




> not sure about that - it's kind of his job to read and react and passing down to Howard off the 2/4 P&R is a big part of that


Passing down to Dwight Howard falls under "passing to a man that is open." Swinging to Metta or Kobe on the perimeter with a man on them does not.


> and BTW Im not sure why so many are quick to dog Pau when Howard played every bit as poorly in those losses but no one is talking about that


People had this preconceived notion that D'antoni only wants 3 point shooting 4's. Not to mention that while Dwight has played poorly, he was at least on the court. Why was a 4 second gif of an expression-less Kobe during a loss to Utah so talked about? People looking for drama.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> When I was talking about Metta I was talking about the season as a whole.


ok so back to the first numbers I posted - off the chart good, better even than in the two losses



> I've figured, but again since I don't even know what efgs and ts are how I would I even began to look? In the end those geek stats have never appealed to me.


here's the deal - shooting poorly is not a matter of opinion - it is a measurable characteristic - Im not saying that stats are the end all but given the right contextual support they can serve to bring light to many debates - good vs poor shooting is an example of such




> Passing down to Dwight Howard falls under "passing to a man that is open." Swinging to Metta or Kobe on the perimeter with a man on them does not.


those are check downs that are part of the play, and the way that Metta is shooting not a bad option



> People had this preconceived notion that D'antoni only wants 3 point shooting 4's. Not to mention that while Dwight has played poorly, he was at least on the court. Why was a 4 second gif of an expression-less Kobe during a loss to Utah so talked about? People looking for drama.


you're right, plus as part of having preconceived notions they are ready to follow established narratives, Howard gets 4 rebounds in 40 minutes but Pau is a big pussy because, you know, "Gasoft"


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Bryan Colangelo's due for a panic trade to try and save his job, no? _If_ Gasol gets shopped, and I'm not convinced he will, I wouldn't be surprised to see some form of Bargnani/Calderon for Gasol get tossed around. Heck, because it's the Lakers, and teams love just giving the Lakers things that they don't have to, LA will probably get a pair of picks out of it as well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That would be craaazy

Makes little sense for Toronto though


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Bryan Colangelo's due for a panic trade to try and save his job, no? _If_ Gasol gets shopped, and I'm not convinced he will, I wouldn't be surprised to see some form of Bargnani/Calderon for Gasol get tossed around. Heck, because it's the Lakers, and teams love just giving the Lakers things that they don't have to, LA will probably get a pair of picks out of it as well.


I'm not sure that Toronto improves any with two centers and the worst wing rotation in the NBA.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm not sure that Toronto improves any with two centers and the worst wing rotation in the NBA.


No, they don't get any better, but that hasn't stopped BC in the past. Gasol's a big name, that's what matters.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

in all serousness I'd be interested in seeing what Minnesota might put togehter


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Minny's not a player in this after Derrick Williams underwhelmed with Kevin Love out, at least not in a two-team trade. Pekovic makes zero sense next to Dwight and Minny isn't trading Love or Rubio, so you're basically looking at an offer of Williams, the Russians, and some picks at the end of the first round. It'd have to be a three-teamer with Pekovic going somewhere with a few other pieces, getting LA a good fit with Dwight and moving Pau to Minny so that Rubio has someone to be Spanish with.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Pau would fit in perfectly with Minny.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Pau would fit in perfectly with Minny.


this is what Im thinking, Minnesota would totally love to have him but Bogg's right about Williams so could the wolves make a 3 team trade that would deliver the right pieces?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Raps don't need another big man, they need a SG that can shoot. Derozan its a good shooter but they gave him a big contract anyway.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> Raps don't need another big man, they need a SG that can shoot. Derozan its a good shooter but they gave him a big contract anyway.


...what??


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I brought up Toronto earlier in the thread


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If we acknowledge that we are only discussing scenerios for fun... if the Lakers were to trade Pau I would take Williams. He didn't set the world on fire but he's still young and I think he's got a future as a one-dimensonal combo scoring forward. Obviously they need to give more, so I would take Shved and a first to make up for all the ones we used on Dwight and Nash.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If we acknowledge that we are only discussing scenerios for fun... if the Lakers were to trade Pau I would take Williams. He didn't set the world on fire but he's still young and I think he's got a future as a one-dimensonal combo scoring forward. Obviously they need to give more, so I would take Shved and a first to make up for all the ones we used on Dwight and Nash.


I like Shved's game. I think we would also have to take back Kirilenko to make the salaries work. What would your thoughts be on a Kirilenko, Williams, Shved and 1st for Pau/fillers deal?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> this is what Im thinking, Minnesota would totally love to have him but Bogg's right about Williams so could the wolves make a 3 team trade that would deliver the right pieces?


I'm not sure about what the Lakers would be looking for in return. 

But Minnesota is the local team so if Pau does get dealt I would hope it would be there so I could continue to follow him. And like I said I think he would be a great fit.

And as for the Josh Smith rumors, isn't Atlanta trying to clear up cap room to make a run at Dwight? Not sure they would help us or take on Pau's contract.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers have been positioning themselves for cap space in 2014 I think. So that would also have to be taken into account when taking back longer contracts.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I like Shved's game. I think we would also have to take back Kirilenko to make the salaries work. What would your thoughts be on a Kirilenko, Williams, Shved and 1st for Pau/fillers deal?


Would rather keep Pau but that would be ideal. Keep Williams and Shved on the bench this year (or use Shved as your fulltime backup PG), start Kirilenko at the 4. Hill would get minutes as the backup center and Jamison can continue to backup the 3 and the 4.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I admit I was initially sceptical about the comeback but AK47 has been really solid - Him and Dwight and Peace together would not be nice to other teams,not at all


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah that would be pretty insane. I was also skeptical of what AK could still provide, and he's been pretty stellar.



XxIrvingxX said:


> ...what??


I think he was trying to say he watched a basketball game without LeBron James once, and it was OK.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jace said:


> I think he was trying to say he watched a basketball game without LeBron James once, and it was OK.


If I'm understanding Dr. Dizzy correctly (which is admittedly tough, the Drizzerian dialect of English isn't easy), he's saying that for some reason the Raptors gave a large contract to a shooting guard that can't shoot. Which is obvious to any non-Raptors fan that's watched one of their games (which is probably why you missed it, even Raptor fans don't watch their games).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's not the fact that he's not a strong shooter. He's just not that good.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he's almost as good defensively as he is shooting the three


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

But...AIR CANADA though. All day.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ship Gasol to New Orleans for Ryan Anderson + one of their young guys (Aminu or Xavier Henry). Gasol can help take the pressure off Anthony Davis and Ryan Anderson fits in nicely next to Dwight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

?

You wouldn't want Anderson over Pau?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

And then they should trade for Glen Davis and Jameer Nelson!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> ?
> 
> You wouldn't want Anderson over Pau?


I wouldn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Woof. Anderson would be killer in Pau's spot in this offense. Y'all are nutty.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

woof is right, on D - besides he doesnt make half of what Pau makes so what else are they throwing into the pot

David West now.... (if he were only a smidge younger) I think his game would be complementary and he's a lot tougher mentally and a superior defender


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pau's no stopper either. Anderson rebounds very well and would give Dwight the spacing D'Antoni covets. Not saying it's feasible monetarily, just saying I find it ridiculous to not want him over Pau.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jace said:


> Pau's no stopper either. Anderson rebounds very well and would give Dwight the spacing D'Antoni covets. Not saying it's feasible monetarily, just saying I find it ridiculous to not want him over Pau.


Pau is not a stopper as a 4 but he's a more than decent post defender - Anderson's just a net negative and I dont think he's any better on the boards than Pau (in fact probably worse) but his shooting is certainly a better fit and he's younger - I guess my question would still be who else do you throw into make the salaries work?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not trying to present a realistic argument to acquire him, so that's irrelevant to the discussion I'm trying to have. I don't see it happening. I'd have to look deeper into his numbers, but I'll take your word that he's a net negative for his team's units. I just feel like the spacing he'd provide Dwight/Kobe, and being another kickout option for Nash, particularly in D'Antoni's system, would negate much of his bad D. With Dwight, he doesn't need to be a better rebounder than Pau, or necessarily a defensive stalwart. It seems Pau is being relegated to being a spot up shooter, and Anderson does it better, deeper, and without much lost on the boards.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pau is getting put in trade offers for Ryan Anderson and people are saying it would be crazy _not_ to do it? 

What the **** is going on around here? Pau is one of the most complete bigs in the game, if not the most complete. Now because of a cold streak hes worse than Ryan Anderson? Ryan Anderson is a joke. I always savor when he plays the Pacers because they just tear him apart. Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm only saying he would be a better fit for LA. I'm mostly surprised that a fanbase that complains so much about Pau wouldn't want Anderson over him. I like Gasol. It's just my perception is that Lakers fans would trade him for Gustavo Ayon.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Pau is getting put in trade offers for Ryan Anderson and people are saying it would be crazy _not_ to do it?
> 
> What the **** is going on around here? Pau is one of the most complete bigs in the game, if not the most complete. Now because of a cold streak hes worse than Ryan Anderson? Ryan Anderson is a joke. I always savor when he plays the Pacers because they just tear him apart. Its a beautiful thing.


Not worse in terms of the player himself, but a worse option to have for Dantoni's crappy system? Yes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. If D'Antoni believes Jamison is a better option to have on the floor than Pau when trying to get back into a game late, they'd be better off with Someone like Anderson instead.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys are idiots. Sorry, but come on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I suppose you don't understand. Watch closely how Pau is being used from now on. Perhaps you should go watch footage of the 7-secs Suns, too.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jace said:


> *I'm not trying to present a realistic argument to acquire him*.


ok then this is easy, Anderson is nowhere near equal value for Pau fit or no, so no


are you saying that there are guys that are better fits? well duh, is Anderson? just his shooting and that's it - is he really an athletic up and down the floor guy though? no, can he defend the perimeter? no

Pau could be a high teen and ten center for someone right now, maybe twenty and ten in the right system, that's a hell of a lot of value - are the lakers wasting it? yes. should they just throw it away for a younger version of Troy Murphy? come on now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not talking about equal value. Yes, I'm saying he's a better fit for the personnel and system. Does he need to guard the perimeter a whole lot? Does Pau guard it better? Certainly not. I'm not talking about equaling Pau's value. Just simply saying Anderson would present a better fit, based off of what I hear out of Laker land.

Pau's abilities are often negated with Dwight on the floor, who himself isn't, from what I've seen, getting enough opportunity to utilize his advantages. Of course there are all sorts of better fits out there, but you're taking the discussion out of the original parameters. I was just surprised that when Anderson was brought up there was such a hard "no,'" based on basketball reasons.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

**** a better fit if the talent differential is Pau Gasol and Ryan freaking Anderson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My point is it's negated if Pau isn't being used nearly to his full potential in their optimum lineups.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

In their optimum lineups? Maybe. But when Dwight goes to the bench we still have an all star capable big to run the offense through if we have Pau, we have a one dimensional shooter that doesn't play defense to go to war if we had Anderson in his place. I would be furious if that deal went down.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And even if he's not used properly as a scoring option with the rest of the starters, having a third above average playmaker in the lineup is a luxary.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree. I kind of got lost in my argument, which I was never incredibly invested in in the first place, but I was arguing something very specific, which I think got lost. I just hear so much about how lost Pau looks in this offense. Overall, I think anyone would obviously rather have Pau. In a vacuum, though, only looking at the main lineup, I think a case could be made for Anderson providing something better with his spacing, to go along with little loss in rebounding.

But yeah, you guys were saying you wouldn't want to trade for him. So I accept defeat.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Robert Horry circa 98 would do the trick nicely


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

If Phil was coaching the Lakers we probably wouldn't even be having this discussion...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The thing is that Pau has been playing like this way for the last three years now. With three different coaches, Phil included, in three different systems.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

XxIrvingxX said:


> If Phil was coaching the Lakers we probably wouldn't even be having this discussion...


I hate giving one-word answers, but this. If there's serious talk about shipping Pau out of town so that the Lakers can run a two-headed "monster" of Ryan Anderson and a 36-year-old Antawn Jamison at power forward full time, the problem is with the coaching staff, not Pau.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> The thing is that Pau has been playing like this way for the last three years now. With three different coaches, Phil included, in three different systems.


except he hasnt? at all


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> I hate giving one-word answers, but this. If there's serious talk about shipping Pau out of town so that the Lakers can run a two-headed "monster" of Ryan Anderson and a 36-year-old Antawn Jamison at power forward full time, the problem is with the coaching staff, not Pau.


but there isnt serious talk - there's internet chatter


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> but there isnt serious talk - there's internet chatter


Well, I know that. I'm just attempting to make a point.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. D'Antoni should be able to tinker his system to maximize the talents of such a skilled, large big man. We've yet to see that, though.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

If the Lakers do trade Gasol the trade that make the most sense to me is Gasol for Gallinari & Wilson Chandler, Nuggets get a go to player in the post and Lakers get young players that have played for D'Antoni and fit his system with Gallo moving to the 4 and Chandler improving the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good work. That makes sense for both sides basketball-wise.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I kinda skipped the earlier posts in this discussion and there has been some back and forth pettiness at times in here that I don't feel like reading through every single posts.

Has a Pau for Amare or Pau for Bargnani and whatever been mentioned?

They would both be an extremely good fit for each teams.

Pau might not want to go to Toronto but with Calderon there, maybe it won't be so bad?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I kinda skipped the earlier posts in this discussion and there has been some back and forth pettiness at times in here that I don't feel like reading through every single posts.
> 
> Has a Pau for Amare or Pau for Bargnani and whatever been mentioned?
> 
> ...


I don't think that the Raptors are a particularly good fit for Gasol. He's declining and they have probably the worst 2/3 rotation in the NBA and their best prospect plays the same position as Gasol. It could work as a three way, though. I do think they're more likely to send him east or to a WC bottom dweller than to a WC contender like Denver. Danny Granger could probably play the 4 for D'Antoni, unfortunately he's out injured. I'm sure the Nets would love Gasol, but again it'd need to be a three way with Lopez headed to a third team for the stretch forward that LA needs.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

There shouldn't need to be any trade suggestions. This team is good enough to win a title. They have the talent. Dantoni is the only problem right now and until the Lakers realize that they made a huge mistake by signing him, most likely Dantoni will continue to be the only problem. People want to phrase how good he is as an offensive coach and I think it's absolute bullshit, a good offensive coach would find a way to make an offense work with what ever he has on his team. He's a complete ass hat, a moron and the Lakers proved to us all that getting a title is not their current goal after they decided to be a bunch of retards and sign this idiot. 

I just pray to god that he never becomes the head coach for the Cavs. Mike Brown was an exception, but god help us all if ****ing Dantoni somehow becomes a Cavs head coach one day...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

D'antoni is a good coach.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> There shouldn't need to be any trade suggestions. This team is good enough to win a title. They have the talent. Dantoni is the only problem right now and until the Lakers realize that they made a huge mistake by signing him, most likely Dantoni will continue to be the only problem. People want to phrase how good he is as an offensive coach and I think it's absolute bullshit, a good offensive coach would find a way to make an offense work with what ever he has on his team. He's a complete ass hat, a moron and the Lakers proved to us all that getting a title is not their current goal after they decided to be a bunch of retards and sign this idiot.
> 
> I just pray to god that he never becomes the head coach for the Cavs. Mike Brown was an exception, but god help us all if ****ing Dantoni somehow becomes a Cavs head coach one day...


Maybe they can just keep changing coaches every few minutes and keep blaming that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And anyone who thinks Ryan Anderson would come in and play better than Pau in the Lakers system is out of their minds. There is 1, and only 1 thing Ryan Anderson is better at, and that's 3's. His mid range isn't better, and close to the basket he isn't in Pau's universe. Pau is a better passer. Pau is a better blocker. Pau is a head and shoulders better defender.


Some of you think if you just put a 3 point shooting 4 who does nothing else well, and I mean absolutely nothing else well, that he'll somehow do better than Pau? Ridiculous. 


This forum confuses me with its idiocy at times.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> And anyone who thinks Ryan Anderson would come in and play better than Pau in the Lakers system is out of their minds. There is 1, and only 1 thing Ryan Anderson is better at, and that's 3's. His mid range isn't better, and close to the basket he isn't in Pau's universe. Pau is a better passer. Pau is a better blocker. Pau is a head and shoulders better defender.
> 
> 
> Some of you think if you just put a 3 point shooting 4 who does nothing else well, and I mean absolutely nothing else well, that he'll somehow do better than Pau? Ridiculous.
> ...


So what do you think is the solution to Pau's struggles?

I'm curious what a non-Laker fan thinks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> And anyone who thinks Ryan Anderson would come in and play better than Pau in the Lakers system is out of their minds. There is 1, and only 1 thing Ryan Anderson is better at, and that's 3's. His mid range isn't better, and close to the basket he isn't in Pau's universe. Pau is a better passer. Pau is a better blocker. Pau is a head and shoulders better defender.
> 
> 
> Some of you think if you just put a 3 point shooting 4 who does nothing else well, and I mean absolutely nothing else well, that he'll somehow do better than Pau? Ridiculous.


I don't think that Gashole for Ryan Anderson makes any sense (again, unless it's a three way deal with LA getting _a lot_ more than Ryan ****ing Anderson). However Gasol is a terrible fit next to Howard in D'Antoni's offense and D'Antoni's a system guy. He wants to run his system and wants his players to fit it rather than vice versa. So you're going to see an awful lot of Gashole getting frustrated playing a role that doesn't suit him. And him sitting on the bench in crunch time in big games is going to be a common sight.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dee-Zy said:


> I kinda skipped the earlier posts in this discussion and there has been some back and forth pettiness at times in here that I don't feel like reading through every single posts.
> 
> Has a Pau for Amare or Pau for Bargnani and whatever been mentioned?
> 
> ...


Amare wouldnt be a good fit since all the P&R opportunities he used to feast on will be taken up by Howard - I dont hate the Gallinari/Chandler idea (Faried being too much to hope for I suppose) although ehm is probably right about LAL not wanting to send Pau to a WC contender - someone like Ilyasova + some is interesting but probably no better than Anderson +


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Luke said:


> D'antoni is a good coach.


Just because he was lucky enough to have a team with Steve Nash as the PG and Amare Stoud playing PF, along with a bunch of other guys who could shoot threes, does not make him a good coach. He is far from it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just because Popovich was lucky enough to have Tim Duncan, Manu and Tony Parker plus a bunch if guys who can shoot and defend does not make him a good coach...

You see what I did there??


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

just because Phil Mike shaq kobe
just because Riles Magic Kareem
just because Red....


this is fun!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> So what do you think is the solution to Pau's struggles?
> 
> I'm curious what a non-Laker fan thinks.


There is no solution. Pau has shown he goes through lengthy cold streaks. They try to blame it on phantom injuries quite often, but lets be honest, its because hes one of the most mentally fragile guys out there.

But Ryan Anderson is in no way going to improve the Lakers. If you can con someone into trading you an actual quality 4, that's different.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> And anyone who thinks Ryan Anderson would come in and play better than Pau in the Lakers system is out of their minds. There is 1, and only 1 thing Ryan Anderson is better at, and that's 3's. His mid range isn't better, and close to the basket he isn't in Pau's universe. Pau is a better passer. Pau is a better blocker. Pau is a head and shoulders better defender.
> 
> 
> Some of you think if you just put a 3 point shooting 4 who does nothing else well, and I mean absolutely nothing else well, that he'll somehow do better than Pau? Ridiculous.
> ...


My point was on the floor with Dwight, Kobe, and Nash, the four doesn't need to be a Swiss Army knife; at least, in D'Antoni's system where Pau seems flummoxed. His passing should be great with those other guys, but I haven't seen it much since early in the season. On top of being a very good rebounder, Anderson can also create his own shot a bit and is still improving. You're making him out to be Steve Novak.

Ilyasova would be a worse version of Anderson. He's had an awful season so far. He maybe hustles a little more, and is a better rebounder (not a huge deal with Dwight in tow), but Anderson is the better shooter.

Just to reiterate, I've backed off this. Obviously a trade of Pau for Anderson wouldn't make sense unless another useable piece came along with him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> My point was on the floor with Dwight, Kobe, and Nash, the four doesn't need to be a Swiss Army knife; at least, in D'Antoni's system where Pau seems flummoxed. His passing should be great with those other guys, but I haven't seen it much since early in the season. On top of being a very good rebounder, Anderson can also create his own shot a bit and is still improving. You're making him out to be Steve Novak.
> 
> Ilyasova would be a worse version of Anderson. He's had an awful season so far. He maybe hustles a little more, and is a better rebounder (not a huge deal with Dwight in tow), but Anderson is the better shooter.
> 
> Just to reiterate, I've backed off this. Obviously a trade of Pau for Anderson wouldn't make sense unless another useable piece came along with him.


The point is, there is nothing Anderson does better other than shoot 3's. You talk about passing as though Anderson would come in and do better, we both know that's not the case.

The team would be worse off if you replaced Gasol with Anderson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you saying that I implied Anderson would be a better passer? That's not at all what happened.

I agree the team would be worse if you subbed out Gasol for Anderson, as I've intimated the last few times I've posted on this.

My point is in an offense so heavily based around a system rather than individual players' talent/versatility, the Lakers starting 5 might operate better for D'Antoni with someone who can spread the floor better. Lot's of teams have had a lot of success with one or two specialists in their starting five, as long as they can do at least one other thing very well (rebounding for Anderson). His defense does suck, though. Ultimately it's moot because I agree it would be a stupid swap. Just saying it would lube up D'Antoni's grind a little better, strictly looking at the main lineup.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pau has only been cold for 4 games. Before that he was giving you what people should be used to by now, with a stinker game thrown in here and there.


4 games. And as per usual BBB.net freaks out. Lets all relax. Pau Gasol is a lot better than his last 4 games, and he'll bounce back.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Pau has only been cold for 4 games. Before that he was giving you what people should be used to by now, with a stinker game thrown in here and there.
> 
> 
> 4 games. And as per usual BBB.net freaks out. Lets all relax. Pau Gasol is a lot better than his last 4 games, and he'll bounce back.


this is a good point - his shooting has been bad but otherwise he's been putting up double doubles (and the shooting woes I ascribe to small sample size + reduced touches + taking more jumpers + less work in the post + just plain out of rhythm) - I dont know what the answer is - maybe more time with the second unit where he can be the focus down low while Howard is out of the way?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> this is a good point - his shooting has been bad but otherwise he's been putting up double doubles (and the shooting woes I ascribe to small sample size + reduced touches + taking more jumpers + less work in the post) - I dont know what the answer is - maybe more time with the second unit where he can be the focus down low?


In theory it sounds like a good idea, but with how mentally fragile Pau is, hard to say if he'd thrive in it, or view it as a slight and wilt. 


I think its just going to be classic Pau where he goes through lengthy stretches of playing terrible, then reverts back to his regular self.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've watched a few Lakers games this season and I don't think he can guard 4s anymore and has done a poor job rotating on D resulting in a good number of wide open lanes to the basket, also he appears to be struggling at getting to his spot in the post which is resulting in him being more passive than usually.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I thought he was easily their second best player earlier in the season, and seemed to be making that mid-range jumper in his sleep. I'm just basing what I've been saying off of the incessant, acrimonious cries I've heard coming out of Lakerville on here and Twitter.

K4L, I do agree guarding 4's could be a major battle for him from here out. I haven't noticed him struggling to get to his spot in the post...is that with Dwight on the floor?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gasol used to be the anchor and now Dwight is, so its probably a learning curve for Gasol.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> K4L, I do agree guarding 4's could be a major battle for him from here out. I haven't noticed him struggling to get to his spot in the post...is that with Dwight on the floor?


Yeah, but it is not Dwight's fault Gasol is just getting out muscled sometimes and forced to either throw the ball near the rim and hope for a foul or kick it out to the perimeter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't see why it should be such an adjustment for him to play with Dwight. Bynum operated in the same space.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> I don't see why it should be such an adjustment for him to play with Dwight. Bynum operated in the same space.


I remember Pau being more of the defensive anchor in the paint over Bynum. I could be remembering wrong though.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Knicks4life said:


> Yeah, but it is not Dwight's fault Gasol is just getting out muscled sometimes and forced to either throw the ball near the rim and hope for a foul or kick it out to the perimeter.


not true - he's rarely if ever setting up down low - he spends most offensive possessions at the top of the key and then drifts out or over


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> I remember Pau being more of the defensive anchor in the paint over Bynum. I could be remembering wrong though.


well, with Bynum hurt all the time...

but actually when bynum was healthy Pau would have similar issues (although Dwight is much more active than Bynum was obviously) - he's playing out of position, that's a big part of it


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Its true that on almost any other team he is a 5, and a top 3-5 center I'd wager.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

e-monk said:


> not true - he's rarely if ever setting up down low - he spends most offensive possessions at the top of the key and then drifts out or over


He occasionally gets post opportunities and is struggling shooting a  career low 23% 3-9 feet shots.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> He occasionally gets post opportunities and is struggling shooting a  career low 23% 3-9 feet shots.


Which to me screams that he's cold, no? I mean he's hasn't all of the sudden forgot how to shoot because of D'Antoni.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Which to me screams that he's cold, no? I mean he's hasn't all of the sudden forgot how to shoot because of D'Antoni.


I don't know, it could just be poor condition, old age, or fatigue.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> I don't know, it could just be poor condition, old age, or fatigue.


Its 4 games man. 4 games.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Knicks4life said:


> I don't know, it could just be poor condition, old age, or fatigue.


bad knees, out of synch etc - but meanwhile 'at the rim' he's shooting better than he ever has, significantly

but more telling is what you can see further down the line where you can compare how many more shots he's taking at 16 feet and out in the last two seasons compared to earlier years

he's gone from a guy who shoots 60+% of his attempts inside 15 feet to one who takes half of his attempts at 16' or further


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Just because Popovich was lucky enough to have Tim Duncan, Manu and Tony Parker plus a bunch if guys who can shoot and defend does not make him a good coach...
> 
> You see what I did there??


...no, I didn't. How is that anything like Dantoni's situation? Popovich made a system that worked for the team he currently had. When certain people left, he changed it up in a way that still ended up working for them. Dantoni stuck with the same style assuming it would get them somewhere and guess what? It never did. Dantoni's system turned out to be average at best when he started coaching the Knicks, but with Phoenix, he was lucky to have Nash and Amare on there to make his system look amazing, when in reality it wasn't.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

XxIrvingxX said:


> ...no, I didn't. How is that anything like Dantoni's situation? Popovich made a system that worked for the team he currently had. When certain people left, he changed it up in a way that still ended up working for them. Dantoni stuck with the same style assuming it would get them somewhere and guess what? It never did. Dantoni's system turned out to be average at best when he started coaching the Knicks, but with Phoenix, he was lucky to have Nash and Amare on there to make his system look amazing, when in reality it wasn't.


dude - Pops had the preemiment center of his day - no combination of D'Antoni's Suns team = Timmy

the Knicks were a cluster **** personnel-wise

players make coaches - it's pretty much a fact


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

e-monk said:


> dude - Pops had the preemiment center of his day - no combination of D'Antoni's Suns team = Timmy
> 
> the Knicks were a cluster **** personnel-wise
> 
> players make coaches - it's pretty much a fact


And yet here we are with the players mentioned mostly at old age, same coach, and yet the team has still been great despite of it, you're telling me that has nothing to do with Popovich?


----------



## XPeak (Oct 14, 2012)

We can all learn from the current Knicks here when we always dangle the "player make coaches argument".


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why? What have these Knicks won?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

XxIrvingxX said:


> And yet here we are with the players mentioned mostly at old age, same coach, and yet the team has still been great despite of it, you're telling me that has nothing to do with Popovich?


the spurs have a lot of good support players - that's on buford not pops - pops is a great coach no doubt but the difference between a guy who gets to a couple conference championships and one who wins titles can be vastly overestimated -ask Eric Spoelstra


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jace said:


> Why? What have these Knicks won?


they've won the stat and melo dont work together so it's a good thing stat is out bowl and are also in contention for the melo isnt being a bitch anymore cup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And it's not like Woodson is a terrible coach anyway. Some of his Hawks teams seemed like over-achievers to me (though Drew has done much of the same), and though he got a bad rap for Iso-Joe offense, he's put together a nice one in NY.

But yeah, with great players, a coach needs to get in their way to not have abundant success. VDN is one of the few I see in danger of this.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers Rumors: Lakers Targeting Ryan Anderson For Pau Gasol?
> 
> By Ryan Ward | December 2, 2012
> The trade rumors continue to circulate around the NBA with the Los Angeles Lakers supposedly dangling Pau Gasol once again in order to find a better fit at the power forward position for Mike D’Antoni’s offensive system.
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-lakers-targeting-ryan-anderson-for-pau-gasol/2012/12/02/


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Like it or not, I knew it was coming (the rumor, not the trade actually happening). The minute D'Antoni was hired it was clear this roster wasn't ideal for him nor Nash. Adjusting the personnel to Nash and MDA when you have Kobe, Dwight, and Pau seems beyond moronic, but that's what you get when you bring in a coach so reliant on a system.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope they hold on to him as he declines and loses more trade value.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> I hope they hold on to him as he declines and loses more trade value.


Kind of like Wade hey you edit: No fighting eh?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not really. Short of him making a demand, the Heat are never trading Wade.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Kind of like Wade hey you dumb ****?
> 
> Get out of the thread Adam. You're trash.


Uh no. Wade is transcendent. Pau is an old man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It's no fun because Adam won't be back in this thread. He must have got bullied a lot throughout life.

He's sitting there, reading this right now, scared to respond. 


He really is the epitome of edit hey, no fighting please.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ok, you can't be lobbing multiple attacks when not personally attacked and claim self defense. And yes, I'm too lazy to edit the quotes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> It's no fun because Adam won't be back in this thread. He must have got bullied a lot throughout life.
> 
> He's sitting there, reading this right now, scared to respond.
> 
> ...


This is world class hate. This tops DaRizzle-Ron.

Maybe he listened to your demand that he "get the hell out of the thread"


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I still don't get Darizzle-Ron.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> I still don't get Darizzle-Ron.


You know how Ron is about thread titles. Darizzle started some "misleading" ones and Ron chewed him out. Darizzle didn't take it lying down.

That's at least when I noticed it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone want to help Gashole find his big boy pants?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> You know how Ron is about thread titles. Darizzle started some "misleading" ones and Ron chewed him out. Darizzle didn't take it lying down.
> 
> That's at least when I noticed it.


Come to think of it I do vaguely remember something with thread titles.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> This is world class hate. This tops DaRizzle-Ron.
> 
> Maybe he listened to your demand that he "get the hell out of the thread"


More often than not I see a Adam post, tell him to get out of the thread, and he does. Because hes a child.

On rare occasions he throws a fit, brings up that I was unemployed for a year during the recession, insults my wife, or most recently insulted my kid. He then runs back and hides in the Miami forum for a few months and refuses to post in any main board threads. Hes a classy poster.


The guys a real piece of work, so its good that he does what he's told 95% of the time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> More often than not I see a Adam post, tell him to get out of the thread, and he does. Because hes a child.
> 
> On rare occasions he throws a fit, brings up that I was unemployed for a year during the recession, insults my wife, or most recently *insulted my kid*. He then runs back and hides in the Miami forum for a few months and refuses to post in any main board threads. Hes a classy poster.
> 
> ...


All I'm saying is edit blah blah blah, I'm editing your post.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> All I'm saying is the product of you and whatever woman was dumb enough to let you lay on top of her didn't win the genetic lottery. That kid better work hard.


Adam, you do understand that if even one person cared what you have to say this might be an insult correct?

You're nobody. You're the guy who made the "No League for Old Men" thread and then quit posting in outside of the Miami forum.


If someone who I actually respect on here wants to insult me, I'd care to listen. To put it in terms you'd understand, for you to try to insult me is like Joel Anthony trying to put Lebron in his place, its just not going to happen.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Pau Gasol's role as starter debated*



> OKLAHOMA CITY — The Lakers are debating whether to bring Pau Gasol off the bench when he returns from knee tendinitis, said a person familiar with the team's thinking.
> 
> Gasol has struggled mightily this season, averaging 12.6 points and shooting only 42%, both career lows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow...this stuff is getting crazy. Yeah, it's going to negatively effect him. At least wait until Nash comes back to make a rash decision like that. I don't think anyone would've thought this is where LA would be at this point of the season. I'm not even talking about the record, just the issues surrounding the team.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Adam, you do understand that if even one person cared what you have to say this might be an insult correct?
> 
> You're nobody. You're the guy who made the "No League for Old Men" thread and then quit posting in outside of the Miami forum.
> 
> ...


R-star I understand that Adam is giving us all a reason to have no hope for humanity, but could you please do us a favor and STOP GOING THE **** OFF TOPIC?!

Thank you


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

people have to write and fans have to fret - this is long from over 

here's how people are - if Pau came back and put up 20pts in his first game half the whiners/haters would shut up 

but even if he did that 8 times in a row and then put up a stinker all those same assholes would be back in here whinging and whining


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

C'est vrai


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> R-star I understand that Adam is giving us all a reason to have no hope for humanity, but could you please do us a favor and STOP GOING THE **** OFF TOPIC?!
> 
> Thank you


Have we met?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Adam said:


> Have we met?


Have you met ANYONE from this forum?


----------

